# What causes a cat to suddenly attack its owner? (friends cat)



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

My moms friend told her today that out of nowhere, her cat jumped on her and had claws dug in and was biting, full force. growling and everything. But totally fine before that. This was to the point that she went to the hospital and may need stitches.

I guess the humane society is going to run some tests.... but i wonder for what?? has anyone here heard of this before?


----------



## proudkittymomma (Aug 7, 2013)

My Leah jumped at my grandma once. Kept attacking her knees, wrapping around her leg completely, then gnawing on her. I had to lock her in the bathroom until my Gram left! Thankfully she didn't hurt her at all. 

The only reasoning we could come up with was my Grandma smelled like her dogs which upset Leah. She has a terrible hatred for canines. Otherwise, I'm not positive.


----------



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

Happened to me once when I was a kid. It was a redirected aggression of my usually sweet mommy cat. She was a very young first time mother. One morning got really upset with her kittens. I tried to protect her kittens. She attacked me instead. Bleeding scars etc. She was okay afterwards.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

Hmm, i wonder if things could turn around then?

But i know my mom said if testing doesnt find anything, they have to assume she has lost her mind and put her to sleep. hope it doesnt come to that!

one thought i had was if she had gotten into anything that made her hallucinate or something. but that seems unlikely.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

It sounds like either misdirected aggression or pain related. Misdirected aggression can happen when there's a new pet in the house, or the cat sees an animal outdoors that sets it off and puts it on high alert. They don't think like people do about these sort of things. Could also be smell related as was already mentioned, had the owner been anywhere different or visited any other animals? A Feliway diffuser for stress might be helpful.

The tests would be bloodwork at the least I would hope, a cat in pain will lash out. My aunt had her cat attacking her randomly and it turned out she had a bladder infection.


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

Without knowing more about the situation, it's impossible to say what the cause of the attack was in this specific case, but cats don't attack for no reason--even if the reason isn't immediately apparent to you mother's friend. Cat's _can_ suffer from hormonal imbalances, in which case medication may be needed, but the majority of attacks are caused by external factors that trigger a cat's territorial instincts or make it feel threatened, such as a physical illness or another animal outside. Cats don't just "loose their minds", as I'm sure you know, so I really hope that isn't the way the Humane Society phrased it.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

Well, they did recently move house, i know that. For a while they thought she was missing, and were beginning to lose hope (they have 2 so couldnt go by litter being used or food missing). And she came around and was beginning to warm up to the new surroundings. 

The odd part was they came with those big padded gloves and everything prepared for the worst, and i guess she voluntarily walked into their carrier (which cats never do unless at the vet wanting to go home). She even let him pet her and she hates men (not sure why that is).

I wonder how much investigation they will do? I know they had to be sure she didnt have rabies or antyhing, but is that it?


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Claiken, Has there been any decisions made yet, concerning the Kitty??


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

Theyre actually looking at rabies as a possibility. They tested the cat for it, but they couldnt tell for sure?? (not sure why they cant tell for sure). But it didnt sound like a definite no to the rabies.

Theyre just baffled where she could have picked it up as shes indoors only. They were wondering if maybe the basement (where it turned out she was hiding when they moved there) had anything from previous owners she got into, or the possibility that maybe there was a mouse, or mouse poop that she ate? Nobody will truly know though. I dont know much about rabies though... like is it possible that she has had it this whole time but it just now "activated"?


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

It just really sounds strange that they can't tell if she has rabies or not...
Is she in quarantine right now? 
This had got to be so stressful for her...
Bats , skunks, raccoons, etc. can all spread rabies.
Depending on the form the rabies take, death, is anywhere from 3 to 10 Days...
I sure hope this works out.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Sorry, just side-track, do all sick kitties attack? Sometimes ET does make me a little scared especially on a few occasions, when he woke up from his nap looking lost and tense and staring at me as if he didn't who I was. I had to wait till he looked more normal before approaching him. Hubby had also noticed that and remarked that ET is probably a little mentally unsound.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

No, all sick kitties do not attack!, but just like people who don't feel well, they might be a little 'Testy' and not want to be bugged! Some might like extra attention. ..
it really does depend on the cat.
A cat that's not feeling well, will usually look for a quiet place to rest and its good to give a gentle "Hi" first, so you don't startle it! (I know I sure don't enjoy rude awakenings!)
And be Calm! Cats do pick up on our "Auras", so they will tend to mirror us!


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks, that's better. Reading this thread just scares me a little, I thought all sick kitties attack cos I still can't consider myself a cat person, though I am getting more confident in handling ET now. I usually approach ET very gently, or if ET is anywhere near me, I go about things very slowly, I know he startle easily, so I have also reminded hubby to do likewise if ET is around.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

She is in quarantine, but she's been eating and drinking, and even letting people pet her... Still puzzling.


----------



## sweetcuddles (Jun 30, 2013)

Maybe something startled her. Yeah rabies can come from any warm blooded mammal, except prey animals such as rabbits. Predators can transmit rabies: coyotes, raccoons, dogs, other cats, etc. I hope that they find whatever it is and it isn't anything serious.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

they mentioned something about 10 days in quarantine though... im not sure what happens after that... i feel nervous for the kitty. 

i hope they will at least test again and determine 100%


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

If she is fine and healthy they should just release her after her quarantine time is up!!


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

I just hope they (at the humane society) test for absolutely everything possible... if it were one of mine, I would need to know a reason why. if it was behavioural for some reason, I would want to dedicate the time to working with them on their behaviour. even if it meant needing to temporarily keep them to one room and wearing padded clothing at first. I just hate the idea of them just assuming its rabies... 

mind you i dont know what stage theyre at. But, for me i may have them transferred to my own vet to determine what exactly happened.....

but my moms friend has no extra money at all. im not sure how detailed the search can get....

not that i have extra money either, but they are SO important to me... i would never want to give up on them.

Its a whole ordeal though, she had to fill out board of health paperwork and everything.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

This just sounds so strange....
A cat just doesn't "attack" for no reason...
Where was this friend of your moms, at, when she got "Attacked"?
Where was your mom?
This may sound weird, but does this friend of your mom, maybe have some kind of ax to grind against her?
I wonder if the cat was cornered and felt that was its only option to escape...?
I just really hope the Cat can come home soon...
Prayers and Hugs!


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

the reason they can't tell "for sure" if the cat has rabies is because the only certain test is to examine the brain and the animal has to be dead. obviously they can't do that since the cat is still alive.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Yes Cinderflower, I am aware of that!
However, depending on the cats last rabies shot...how up to date, etc.
They will do a peroid of quarantine to watch for any symptoms that may develop.
That time frame is usually 10-15 days...
After that it still might be "under house arrest" so to speak for 45 days...
Worse wait and see time frame is 6 months in isolation. ..
Otherwise owner has the choice to choose euthanasia for their pet.
The Authorities in this case are doing a poor job of communicating to the owners what to expect!

Claiken here's a website for you:

http://vetmedicine.about.com/


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

As far as I know, my moms friend was just getting up out of her chair. The cat wasnt on her lap or anything. But it just kind of jumped and clung on with all its might, teeth and claws dug in. Even if the cat got suprised by her movement, this reaction is very severe.

I am hoping though that she will get to *choose* to euth or not, and they dont just do it. Not sure when their last rabies shot was though..

mine are both due for a rabies booster. They dont go outside, but you just never know. 

Thanks for the site, ill have a look at it!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hmmmm...it didn't happen to be a rocking chair, did it?
That brought back a memory for me of someone's cat who had its tail under the "rocker", that poor cat screamed and was trying to bite the chair as it was trying to get away. Poor cat luckily, wasn't hurt long time from that, but it certainly was traumatized...


----------

